# [Wet Thumb Forum]-iron and algae



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

would accidently overdosing iron cause an algae bloom? i friend wanted me to ask. it's not me who did it


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

would accidently overdosing iron cause an algae bloom? i friend wanted me to ask. it's not me who did it


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I think it would depend on how much he over dosed. When my tanks show to much iron it just green dust algae on the glass. I am not sure what could happen if it was a major over dose. 

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, it turned my water brown.... i hate to admit that. it's green powder algae on all of the glass. also thread algae in the cabombas. what can i do for the algae?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Start doing major water changes every night until you can get it under control. As long as its not hair algae it should go away quickly once you get your water back in check.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i have done 2 50% changes 2 nights in a row, but my whole tank is being overran. my hairgrass is covered in algae, and my cabomba's are all connected with thread algae. there is powder algae all over my glass and aponogeton.

this is an emergency! any suggestions?


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

What is your CO2 & light levels?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

That's not enough water changes. You should be doing 50% every night for a week or more depending on how much iron is in our tank. If you can take your fish out I would change all the water out at least twice. If that doesn't bring it bring it back in check I would do it again. I massive over does takes allot of water changes to get things back in balance.

Hawk


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

U could also add carbon to your filter in order to get rid of the excess iron for less than 24 hours. Just make sure that macro nutrients won't bottom out during that time,

Aviel.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i changed 75% today, this makes 2-50 and 1-75 precent changes. 

my co2 is 22ppm and my lighting is 96watt ahsupply on a 30 gallon long tank.

it is looking better, but it is still crappy


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what does it mean if i am getting pearling as soon as 2 hours after the light comes on?


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> my co2 is 22ppm and my lighting is 96watt ahsupply on a 30 gallon long tank.


The CO2 looks good. Make sure that it is 22ppm at the end of the light cycle and not just the beginning.

I would cut the lighting drastically. If there is one thing that algae needs, it is light. Obviously, if you were to turn the lights off for a couple days; the algae would be more easily controlled. Unfortunately, this will adversely affect the plants. Although most will survive with just some lost leaves. Another solution is the use less wattage for the light fixture. Shade cloth or even white towels can be used as a temporary fix if it is a single bulb fixture. 3w/gal is quite a bit of light and can be quirky.

What is the duration of the light cycle? You can cut it down to help control algae.



> quote:
> 
> what does it mean if i am getting pearling as soon as 2 hours after the light comes on?


It means your plants are photosynthesizing like mad, and the water is saturated with oxygen. It also probably means that you have more than ample amounts of light for the plants that you are trying to grow.

I'm with Hawkeye. I normally just get green dust on the glass. No big deal really. If the CO2 is good, the plants suck of the excess iron in no time. Too much iron is better than not enough IMO, toxic levels not included.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

now they tell me. everyone and their dog was urging me to get the ahsupply, not that i get it, it's a ton. but it's cool i really love it. 

i think that my dwarf hairgrass is going to set a new world record on the time it takes to fill in. in only 3 weeks after replanting, it is about 25% filled in.

the powder algae is going away, but the darn thread algae is putting up a fight. here's my problem. the tank is at college, and i am out for christmas break. i live 90 miles from my tank right now. i cut the lighting back to 7.5 hours a day. i will go back friday afternoon and check up on it.


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

Good Luck. Hair algae can be a pain.


----------

